# Meet Mogley



## BengalBoy (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Im new here. I have a bengal named Mogley. He is about 8 months old and is such a fun cat!! Here is a pic of him...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to you and your handsome boy


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to both of you... very nice pic!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice black and white shot of your kitty. Welcome!


----------



## Astrotoy7 (Jan 19, 2006)

cool pics ! I have a snow bengal male called Kimba.. He is still a little tacker atm, but boy is he quick...that wild blood is definitely still in him 

Mreow !


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome







and cute baby







, I would like to see a coloured pic of him too :wink: .


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Great photo -- I just want to reach out and pet that darling cat!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna onwed proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix big baby girl


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

He's Purtty :wink:


----------

